# Sound Tech ?



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Is Soundtech product any good or bottom of the barrel? I know it is cheaply priced, but am not sure of the quality. My singer is looking at replacing our PA in the not so distant future.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

james on bass said:


> Is Soundtech product any good or bottom of the barrel? I know it is cheaply priced, but am not sure of the quality. My singer is looking at replacing our PA in the not so distant future.



Looking at the specs on their site, it looks like you have to get into their high end stuff to get any power handling and when you do you're into similar pricing to Yorkville and Yamaha. The design and capabilities of the Sound Tech stuff looks about on par with Behringer.


I haven't tried any of their gear so I can't comment on the sound or reliability, but I would be inclined to go with a company I've had positive experience with. 


What do you use currently?


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

The Sound Tech stuff is pretty dodgy. The 6-channel 250W model our drummer had in his practice space died in just over a year (and just past warranty, of course). Even before that it was hopeless for gigging, it clipped at any sort of volume. Now we use a 200W Yamaha I got from a local pawnshop ($250!!!) in the practice space and we use an old Peavey XR600 for gigs. The Peavey (with speakers, road cases and accessories) was $900 from the classifieds at overhear.com.
I'd save up a few more bux and buy a used brand name rather than a new Sound Tech.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I figured as much. I'd rather steer him towards the Yorkie stuff as we have used it before with great success.

He currently has a couple yamaha SP1's, but they are monsters, and now that we have lights, we only have room for one side of the PA in our cars. His Peavey board is a piece of shit with not near enough power and half the channels won't work anymore. I'm hoping he picks ups something soon!


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

james on bass said:


> I figured as much. I'd rather steer him towards the Yorkie stuff as we have used it before with great success.
> 
> He currently has a couple yamaha SP1's, but they are monsters, and now that we have lights, we only have room for one side of the PA in our cars. His Peavey board is a piece of shit with not near enough power and half the channels won't work anymore. I'm hoping he picks ups something soon!


I've been using soundtech speakers & monitors for about 15 years now. I think that they are very good. I don't know about their mixers or amps or even about the speakers of today but I think my PA speakers do an excellent job. Far better than any comparable Yorkville or Elite speakers that I'd ever used up to the time I bought these. I've never had one clip but that being said I always buy speakers that are rated at about twice what I plan to power them with. And I've pumped plenty of volume through these little guys. But like I said this stuff is 15 years old and things can change.


----------



## soundtechguy (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi James,

I know a friend who bought a powered mixer by Soundtech and he had nothing but, problems with it. He ended up getting rid of it. If you are looking for good, quality gear for a sound system, there are so many other products to choose from.
Soundcraft, Yamaha, Allen & Heath, Mackie, Yorkville, all make some really decent gear. Depends upon your budget and your sound requirements. If you go with Yorkville Sound gear, you are getting "Made In Canada" gear that stands up to rigors of band usage. Yamaha also makes some really decent gear. If you are looking for a powered mixer, they have some nice models with their own SPX effects processors built in. Soundcraft has excellent mixers also. Check out Long and McQuade's website as they carry all these brands of gear.
Cheers!
Ron


----------

